# "It is finished." The Garage Bike Rack Finale



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks to all of you who gave input when I requested. We had a veritable potpourri of pictures and input when I requested ideas on garage racks.
I had almost dropped LOTS of money on a metal professional kind, but after some MTBR inginuity and about $40 at Home Depot...voila!
6 10' 2x4's = $18
1 3/8"x4x8 sheet of plywood = $15.99
lag bolts/nuts/washers = $12
simpson strong ties = free from dad
being able to hang 14 bikes in 10% of the space they used to take up = PRICELESS


----------



## MikeCordell (Aug 14, 2005)

very nice!! I am about to undertake a similar endeavor but I only have 3 bikes to hang and one of those is for sale


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

This makes me happy on so many levels....

LP


----------



## planetjag (Jan 16, 2004)

*Wow!*

That looks fantastic. Something cimilar may find it's way into my shed.

I don't suppose there's any problem with potential damage to suspension forks?

Jonathan


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

planetjag said:


> That looks fantastic. Something cimilar may find it's way into my shed.
> 
> I don't suppose there's any problem with potential damage to suspension forks?
> 
> Jonathan


I don't think so.
It's likely the forks will need to be cycled a few times before feeling "right."

Many bike shops store bikes this way so I figure it can't be too bad.

The Juicy 7's are an open system I think, so repeatedly pumping the lever likely isn't a good idea either.....


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*That looks great*

Good job!


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice rack 

Is the weight taken by the ceiling?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Looking good! Where do you live? I, uh, want to check it out in person  

Yeah, pulling Juicy levers while your bike is vertical is not good. However, when the bike is horizontal again, pull it a few times and the brakes should be all right.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*echo*



stillkeen said:


> Nice rack
> 
> Is the weight taken by the ceiling?


Yeah, what holds it up? Construction photos, please.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

stillkeen said:


> Nice rack
> 
> Is the weight taken by the ceiling?


Lag bolts take the lion's share of the load into the vertical wall. Those are in about 8 studs along the 20' of wall.

There are 3 angled supports that are also along studs that tie into the platform and provide support to the lip. Sheer is taken care of by the lags though.

I'm in lovely SoCal, come by anytime....


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Tastes great....*

....less filling.

--Sparty



Padre said:


> ...
> being able to hang 14 bikes in 10% of the space they used to take up = PRICELESS


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> ....less filling.
> 
> --Sparty


Next time you're in SoCal, they'll be a hook open for you!


----------



## TD64 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice work Padre.

I have a wall rack system and I have found that some forks need to be positioned so that the oil does not leak out of the top caps. Also, a theft deterrent or two (alarm with motion sensors, hasp lock, cables or such) may be desirable.









TD


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Some crankster who gets in your garage would cut that hasp and that cable into seven pieces in about 20 seconds with a dremel tool. It'll keep honest people honest and prevent a hit-and-run by the paperboy.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*how do you get the handlebars from bumping into each other?*



Padre said:


> Thanks to all of you who gave input when I requested. We had a veritable potpourri of pictures and input when I requested ideas on garage racks.
> I had almost dropped LOTS of money on a metal professional kind, but after some MTBR inginuity and about $40 at Home Depot...voila!
> 6 10' 2x4's = $18
> 1 3/8"x4x8 sheet of plywood = $15.99
> ...


are all the eyelets of equal distance from the wall as well or did you space them forward and backward for more space?

awesome nonetheless.. my mom's getting pissed off with all the junk in her front ummm errr...watchoo call it recieving room? sala? front living room?

close up pix if you so please


----------



## TD64 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> Some crankster who gets in your garage would cut that hasp and that cable into seven pieces in about 20 seconds with a dremel tool. It'll keep honest people honest and prevent a hit-and-run by the paperboy.


Yup, the key word is deterrent. I have seen many posts on mtbr about bikes that were stolen from an open garage because the owner left them unattended. So, you do what you can by having locks, alarm, glass breaking sensors, motion sensors, video monitors and insurance.

TD


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Thanks, man*



Padre said:


> Next time you're in SoCal, they'll be a hook open for you!


 One of these years...

I'd love to give Vision Quest a whirl someday. Maybe sooner than later now that I'm single? We'll see. Anyway, thanks for the generous visitation offer. I'd love to just come down and ride some of the fantastic terrain I see in photos of your local zone. Not to mention hangin' wit you & Les.

Good times fur shur. 

Once again, nice rack!

--Sparty


----------



## SoCalDesertRider (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice rack! 

I've never seen that many bikes in one garage before, definitely need to lock those babies up! 

Home Depot has 30' long 3/8" cable locks for about $25. That will at least keep some fools from cruizing in and snagging a couple of bikes real quick. For something more permanent, try some concrete floor anchors and 1/2" tow chain, one anchor and one chain for each bike, so that way it would take forever to get all of them at once. 

Have fun with all your new-found garage space!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

cherrybomber said:


> are all the eyelets of equal distance from the wall as well or did you space them forward and backward for more space?
> 
> awesome nonetheless.. my mom's getting pissed off with all the junk in her front ummm errr...watchoo call it recieving room? sala? front living room?
> 
> close up pix if you so please


Probably by alternating the bikes. 
His - hers - his - hers...
There must be a 6-12" difference in the bar heights.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

cherrybomber said:


> are all the eyelets of equal distance from the wall as well or did you space them forward and backward for more space?
> 
> awesome nonetheless.. my mom's getting pissed off with all the junk in her front ummm errr...watchoo call it recieving room? sala? front living room?
> 
> close up pix if you so please


I spaced the road bikes closer, and the mtb further apart. Rather than be meticulous and space evenly, I kinda eyeballed by what went where. I also alternated big hooks and smaller hooks to offset even more. Also, I hang some front wheel first and alternate rear wheel first on mine mostly, since they are more difficult to remove that way. Madre's bikes are all hung front wheel first and low so they are a breeze to remove...knee to saddle, lift on seatpost...voila....


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Great looking set up Padre. I especially like how you've got one extra hook closest to the camera. Gotta have room to expand the herd.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like my living room.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

looks great, erik. one fo these days I'll show off the bike situation here at my house. yes, i finally have one (a house, that is- bikes? not an issue- i think there are about 8 of them out there as we speak.)

Padre: I need your address. can you shoot it to me in a PM?

thanks!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

SlowSSer said:


> looks great, erik. one fo these days I'll show off the bike situation here at my house. yes, i finally have one (a house, that is- bikes? not an issue- i think there are about 8 of them out there as we speak.)
> 
> Padre: I need your address. can you shoot it to me in a PM?
> 
> thanks!


Done and done.


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

Padre said:


> Thanks to all of you who gave input when I requested. We had a veritable potpourri of pictures and input when I requested ideas on garage racks.
> I had almost dropped LOTS of money on a metal professional kind, but after some MTBR inginuity and about $40 at Home Depot...voila!
> 6 10' 2x4's = $18
> 1 3/8"x4x8 sheet of plywood = $15.99
> ...


Would you mind posting more detailed pics, or pm me some add'l details? Much obliged if you find the time.


----------



## DirkSSter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Only 14?*



Padre said:


> being able to hang 14 bikes in 10% of the space they used to take up = PRICELESS


Man, those bike are procreating faster than rabbits. Nice work on the rack...

D


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Here are some construction photos for you...

the first....

simple lag bolt into the wall....

the second...

strong tie with an angle support to the outside of shelf.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's the finished product....

last Friday my dad and I did some extra credit...built a sweet work bench...i'm starting to like my garage now...


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

TD? said:


> So, you do what you can by having locks, alarm, glass breaking sensors, motion sensors, video monitors and insurance.
> 
> TD


Pressure sensors, and lasers are a nice touch too.  
Fugging theives.


----------



## wakeboardR2wheels (May 20, 2005)

The bike rack and bench look great. Just one suggestion, for about $10 you can get a 4' floresecnt(sp) shop light and hang over your bench. It makes a world of difference! good job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

wakeboardR2wheels said:


> The bike rack and bench look great. Just one suggestion, for about $10 you can get a 4' floresecnt(sp) shop light and hang over your bench. It makes a world of difference! good job and thanks for sharing!


Good idea. Although, I was going to build a shelf around that vent pipe....


----------



## ricer (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Padre:

Is that a one or two car garage?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

ricer said:


> Hey Padre:
> 
> Is that a one or two car garage?


Two car.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*That's a nice set up*

Thanks for some new ideas. I'll be moving into a new place around february and will have to set up the garage shop.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the construction pics, I need to build the same thing in my garage/bike workshop.


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

Padre said:


> Two car.


 I think it's a 14 bike garage, no cars!


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

*Thanks*

I am so glad I looked at this thread. Thanks for the pics. I do need to save space in the basement and start to make it look better. Hanging the bikes is much more space saving than both wheels on the floor. I'm thinking of so many plans to organize. I should have thought of this before. Thanks again.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2004)

*Nice garage floor...*

Hey Padre,

Looks like you did one of those epoxy garage floor coatings, correct?

If so, what brand did you use, and how hard was the installation? I just bought a house, and have drawn up some plans in AutoCAD for a bike rack similar to yours, and was also considering the epoxy floor coating.

Thanks,
...iC...


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Hey Padre,
> 
> Looks like you did one of those epoxy garage floor coatings, correct?
> 
> ...


Thankfully, it was installed when I moved in.
Sadly, I don't have any idea what kind it is.
p.s. it's slippery when wet!


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

a thought on the slippery part...put a light layer of sand between coats for grip when wet

DMR


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

cherrybomber said:


> awesome nonetheless.. my mom's getting pissed off with all the junk in her front ummm errr...watchoo call it recieving room? sala? front living room?


"Parlor" is probably the word you're looking. It's like a small living room at the main entrance to the house, right?


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> "Parlor" is probably the word you're looking. It's like a small living room at the main entrance to the house, right?


Foyer?


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

Padre said:


> Thanks to all of you who gave input when I requested. We had a veritable potpourri of pictures and input when I requested ideas on garage racks.
> I had almost dropped LOTS of money on a metal professional kind, but after some MTBR inginuity and about $40 at Home Depot...voila!
> 6 10' 2x4's = $18
> 1 3/8"x4x8 sheet of plywood = $15.99
> ...


Sweet!...It shure beats my setup:


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Padre said:


> Thanks to all of you who gave input when I requested. We had a veritable potpourri of pictures and input when I requested ideas on garage racks.
> I had almost dropped LOTS of money on a metal professional kind, but after some MTBR inginuity and about $40 at Home Depot...voila!
> 6 10' 2x4's = $18
> 1 3/8"x4x8 sheet of plywood = $15.99
> ...


Padre,

I'm about to embark on a similar project. What is the depth of the shelf? In other words, how far away from wall is the 2x4 (outside edge) that the bikes are hanging on?


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

*Padre Envy*

It is done!!










I took Padre's garage as inspiration to organize my garage... Space for 10 bikes, uhhh, I don't have 10 bikes--room to grow


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

jl said:


> It is done!!
> 
> I took Padre's garage as inspiration to organize my garage... Space for 10 bikes, uhhh, I don't have 10 bikes--room to grow


It's beautiful. Isn't it nice to not lean bikes against each other anymore?


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Fork Oil?*

My wife and just moved into our first house last friday. Half of the basement is exclusive to bike-dom. I was ponderirng hanging my bikes like yours. But should i be worried about fork oil leaking. am I paranoid, is there any truth to that? Any advice would be appreciated. 
Ben Lancaster, PA


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

DrugMe said:


> Sweet!...It shure beats my setup:


Yeah, all your mtbs are at the back of the stack!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

gop427 said:


> My wife and just moved into our first house last friday. Half of the basement is exclusive to bike-dom. I was ponderirng hanging my bikes like yours. But should i be worried about fork oil leaking. am I paranoid, is there any truth to that? Any advice would be appreciated.
> Ben Lancaster, PA


I've had RockShox Reba's on mine... (4 of 'em)
A Fox 36....
and it's not been a problem for any of 'em.
If you run hydro's with an "open system" I wouldn't pump the lever while it's hanging though...


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

jl said:


> It is done!!
> 
> I took Padre's garage as inspiration to organize my garage... Space for 10 bikes, uhhh, I don't have 10 bikes--room to grow


Screw the bike rack...check out all those shoes! 

LP


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

lanpope said:


> Screw the bike rack...check out all those shoes!
> 
> LP


LP, that's funny. Before my wife and I got into biking, we were more into drinking wine .


----------



## planetjag (Jan 16, 2004)

*Camelbaks*

>Screw the bike rack...check out all those shoes!

... and all the Camelbaks! Looks like one for each bike.

Jonathan


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

planetjag said:


> >Screw the bike rack...check out all those shoes!
> 
> ... and all the Camelbaks! Looks like one for each bike.
> 
> Jonathan


Jonathan,

2 of those camelbacks are designed for kids under 10. They needed 'packs' for hiking--nice xmas gifts from grandma and grandpa . That leaves a 'training' pack, and the 'racing' pack for each of the adults.


----------



## planetjag (Jan 16, 2004)

*Brilliant!*

That's so cool 

My wife is expecting in November. I _*so *_ want a tiny, toddler's size camelbak when the little guy/gal is walking!

BTW. I'm very impressed with your setup

Jonathan


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Really nice rack! I've never really been a fan of hooks though..


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

Can I forward your address to Project Rwanda?


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

*Yay for locks!*



TD64 said:


> Nice work Padre.
> 
> I have a wall rack system and I have found that some forks need to be positioned so that the oil does not leak out of the top caps. Also, a theft deterrent or two (alarm with motion sensors, hasp lock, cables or such) may be desirable.
> 
> TD


As a Law Enforcement Officer, I wish more people would take the time to run a simple lock through their bicycles, or lock their car doors. It is true that someone who REALLY wants to get your stuff, will get your stuff. But, most thieves are opportunistic and will not put in the required work to defeat security measures.

If you leave your stuff unsecured, you shouldn't be allowed to call the police and report a theft, it should be considered a tax on your bad decision making.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Christopher_CK said:


> As a Law Enforcement Officer, If you leave your stuff unsecured, you shouldn't be allowed to call the police and report a theft, it should be considered a tax on your bad decision making.


are you serious.


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe not literally, because tons of things cannot be secured, and people to make mistakes. It's not that I think people should have a ticket to take things that aren't bolted down, but it's too frequent that I hear, someone stole my _________, I left it in my driveway last night and thought it would be find. People shouldn't just assume crime is not an issue in their neighborhood. Thieves may not live in your neighborhood, but they can get there.


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry about the spelling, a bit hard to proof read on my phone...


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

that depends if they are there for the bikes or not. i believe that locked bikes will prevent their thieft out of opportunity if someone is to break in for other reasons. if someone was to randomly pick a garage with the intention to grab whatever seems of value they may skip the bikes if they are locked and grab other things that are lot secure, like power tools, etc.

if they are there for the bikes, well, just get the damn things insured, you've got no hope!!!


----------



## mjaraica (Jan 12, 2007)

Sweet job. I have 3 at home and my most recent one is in WIP in my office hidden from "you know". I am wondering if I can start building one of these, she will get a hint that more are on the way. Of course, I will to park outside.


----------



## None (Oct 31, 2005)

I think I'll get one of these...

http://www.garagegorilla.com/


----------



## oddprime (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry to dig up such an old thread, but I am about to buid a similar shelve this weekend, I think my shelve is only going to be about 16' long though. Does anyone have any suggestions for changes ? I have a family of 7, we have a total of 9 bikes all together. Also, how far out from the wall does the shelve come? and are the hooks screwed into the bottom of the 2x4 of the front edge of the frame?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

oddprime said:


> Sorry to dig up such an old thread, but I am about to buid a similar shelve this weekend, I think my shelve is only going to be about 16' long though. Does anyone have any suggestions for changes ? I have a family of 7, we have a total of 9 bikes all together. Also, how far out from the wall does the shelve come? and are the hooks screwed into the bottom of the 2x4 of the front edge of the frame?


It comes out about 16" from the wall. I'll double check soon.

Yes, the hooks screwed into the front edge of the 2x4's.


----------

